# MY RAT IS HURT BAD!!!!!HELP



## rugia (May 24, 2008)

my rats cupid and yoshi have lived together for a long time..like almost sence birth.

i got them acustmed to each other and had them living completely fine for a long time.

yoshi the older(and nicer) rat was domentnt and would assert it by lightly licking cupids fur.

cupid went crazy the rat tore up yoshi's face yoshi looks like one of the dogs that got recued from mike vik's torture home and now i cannot get my mom to even go near him. and i cant take seeing him like this.

the worst is over(i hope to freakin god it is) and the bleeding and infection has gone away but so has alot of his face.

this is not exactly a nice subject for some one who just sighned up but i need info and advice.

first is the rats face going to heal. parts of his cheak has gone missing i can see his ALL of his front teeth and bottom teath and chunks of flesh are gone from his cheak on the inside

the good news is i stoped infection and the rats seems to be normal and hyper but i am TERRABLY WORRIED that he will go around his whole life with parts of his face missing (and i know its bad as a owner to care about looks)
but the rats already lonly...will his face heal? how can i make it heal faster? i put neosporin on it and astrengent and little bits of paroxide on it.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Your doing good prevenitive care but your baby NEEDS to see a vet. It sounds like baby needs some stitches to advoid having future complications.

And yeah blow up happens it's best to be home so you can find a way to break it up. Pouring water over them gives you some time get seperate but never stick your hand inbetween

Please get your mommy to take your ratty to the vet


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

When you say you stopped the infection, what do you mean? How long has he been like this? Because with open, exposed wounds, infection can set in at any point.

There's only one thing to do in this situation, and that's get him to a vet. Right now.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Three words: NEED VET NOW!!!!


----------



## rugia (May 24, 2008)

mom wont take him and im too broke to pay for it.

i dont know what to really do about the rat. the only thing a vet can do is get him antibiotics i guess but even that much will help in my opinoin.

there is no swaying mom she only takes people to the hospital if they are really really bad and shes under the impression that they dont even care for rats.


----------



## rugia (May 24, 2008)

the main problem is. its not just a hole or a gash like he has literaly had chunks riped of of his face and im sorry about being so grusom but its the truth. ic talked to my step mom(a nurse) and beth(also a good choice for animal advice)

and they say hes going to heal..im going to try and get my stepmom back here cuz it wasnt infected last time she saw it and she would be abel to do small things for him.

its just i really dont know what to do.
the rat is jumping around like nothing happend and i dont understand how but its like it doesnt exist to him.

but his face..it makes me cringe just thinking about it.
i dont want to let him go around lving like that but nothing can be done as long as he is happy and eating and functioning

i want to get the thing surgery or somthing but theres not alot left..
i cant post pics up cuz i would not want to scare any one but what exactly im talking about is a small 3-4mm lose of cheak on his left side and minmal lose on his right side. im decently sure it will heal(cuz i cant imagin if i wont) and i wanna know about just instances where this has happend with others so i know what to do and how long he will take or how much will heal.

right now i have him comfortable in a shirt and he has food and water and a clean cage so i hope all that info helped..


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Then A. Find someone responsible to take care of it, you shouldn't have rats if you can't take it to a vet. I don't want to sound mean here.
B. (god forbid) put it out of it's misery and put it to sleep. IT's not going to live a normal life if you leave it


----------



## rugia (May 24, 2008)

your not being mean.

nobody else cares for the rat. iv been the only one that has taken care of it sence and itle probubly stay that way.

i have been up several nights tending to his wounds as my step mom told me too and ill continue to pester my mom about the vet.

as for his care now im calling step mom up asap so she can give me a proffesional opinoin about it and if need be take it to teh vet.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Your baby needs medical help, massive medical help. I know your step mom is a nurse, but ask her waht would she do for a human like that. She'd answer patch it up, which you can do.

It's a good choice to give it up, even if it hurts you. At least you know he has a fighting chance.

No vet care: This rat WILL die a slow horrific death.

Look up the story of picasso, if her mom would have just left her paw to "heal" piccasso would have never lived long. It needed amputation and because she took it to the vet she had NO infection.

GOD SAKES JUST TAKE IT TO THE VET OR PUT IT TO SLEEP! 

Know what your step mom is gonna say, she's gonna say no. Why? cause it's probably JUST an animal to her


----------



## rugia (May 24, 2008)

like i sied ill get step mom to take care of teh rat. and yes ill ge it patched up.

i tryed to explain this crap to mom and others in the house but no one listons and yes its "just an animal to mom" thats why this **** is so hard.

id get him put to sleep or medicated by the vet i wouldent let my rat just rot away like that ..i am a humane person afterall i wont be able to take it.

i just got done putting medicene on the rat. hes okay now running around and playing and cleaning himself and doing what they normaly do.
his lip has almost healed he has a little bit more to go but its still freaked me out.
theres nothing that can be done tonight ill get him to a vet probly by noon tomorrow. i was hoping this wasnt a rare thing as i hear about rats fighting all the time..and by the comments i have heard it seems like it is which means i dont exactly know how this crap will end up but ill tell you guys soon. cant just drop a crazy post like this and not.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

"mom wont take him and im too broke to pay for it."

Is what got me so ticked. And BTW nothing scares or disgusts us on this forum when it comes to injuries, I think just about seen it all. I hope your step mom gets him all patched up, and I hope you learn a lesson out of this.

rats fight all of sudden for no known reason, I've read about brothers on here that no longer get a long.

It happens, but you should ALWAYS come prepared for emergency


----------



## rugia (May 24, 2008)

thanks i do not mean to disgust you guys..looking at and watching anything in pain makes me sick.
being of small status means i cannot do anything..and when it comes to matters where its the most importent to me or anything else i just really dont like relying on some one elses opinoin or mood.

that pissed me off and probubly changed my relationship with my mom a little(maybe a lot)

but it this isnt about me its about the rat. im going to get him back to health and make sure he lives a happy life. thats all that matters to me right now.


----------



## FunkyRes (May 24, 2008)

My vet will allow me to make payments as long as I disclose ahead of time that I can not pay.
I've only had to do that once - and was able to pay in full the very next month.

If you've been with your vet for any period of time, there's a decent chance they will make such an arrangement if cost really is the issue. It can't hurt to ask.

If you do not have your own income, have anything you could sell on eBay? Under 18 will require an adult to sell it for you, but it is a thought.


----------



## rugia (May 24, 2008)

not really. im getting my stepmom to get all that taken care of. she is the exact oposite of my mom when it comes to people being sick. shes first to take any one or anything to the vet and my rat will be no diferance.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

If you don't take this rat to a vet you or your parent(s) are guilty of animal abuse. I don't know where you live but in the US this is illegal. The next "best" thing is to have this rat rehomed to someone who is willing and can afford to take him to a vet or else you have to have this rat euthanized asap.
You should not own a rat or any animal if you cannot provide for his health care.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

US or UK there are animal abuse, and neglect laws.


----------



## rugia (May 24, 2008)

IM STARTING TO REGRET SAYING ANYTHING ON THIS FORUM.

i told you im going to get my stepmom to take the animal to the vet.
im not stupid and im not what ever you must be thinking i am right now.
this is not some episode of animal911 or what ever that show is called on animal planet. this is me worrying to death that one of my rats my be injured badly enough to effect the rest of his life.

i am formaly informing you guys that i am taking this rat that i assumed the responsability of taking care of to the vet and doing everythng in my power and others abilitis to save this rat end of story.

i dont mean to be disrespectfull and i probubly broke alot of rules but i came here hoping some one else has had a problem like this and could maybe share their story about it with me so i maybe can feel just a little better about this...

please do not post anymore take him to the vet comments...i love this rat like i would love a son i treat this rat as i would treat a human i would not let my brother bleed out on the floor i would not let my rat go thr rest of his life crippled(or not have a life)


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

That's all we wanted to hear, and I was just adding to what another person said. 

When you came here you made yourself look like you had no intention of going to the vet for finances, we are very happy that you took advice, got a hold of your step mom, and now are openly admitting you are taking him to the vet now.

Not all step moms are so cool your lucky.


----------



## FunkyRes (May 24, 2008)

rugia said:


> IM STARTING TO REGRET SAYING ANYTHING ON THIS FORUM.
> 
> i told you im going to get my stepmom to take the animal to the vet.
> im not stupid and im not what ever you must be thinking i am right now.
> this is not some episode of animal911 or what ever that show is called on animal planet. this is me worrying to death that one of my rats my be injured badly enough to effect the rest of his life.


Don't take it personally. Some people on internet forums get way too excited, just ignore such comments and continue your participation.

For the record - I do not believe the current circumstances constitute animal abuse or neglect, and I suspect if any law enforcement officer thought otherwise, a judge would quickly dismiss the case.


----------



## collisiontheory89 (Apr 16, 2008)

I would hardly consider this to be animal neglect or abuse. Don't be intimidated, you have to appreciate that we see heaps of posts with people saying their rat is hurt and they can't afford to take them to the vet. I'm sure you do care for your rat, but one of the first things you should consider when buying a pet is whether or not you can look after them-eg provide health care for them. Anyway, obviously the sooner your rat can get looked at by someone he better.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Actually... and don't get angry with me...

All the time on Animal Cops shows, there are dogs with tumors, or cats with bad injuries, that were never taken to the vet, and are confiscated, or if the owner says they want to take them but can't, then they are allowed to use the ASPCA's vet for cheaper... -shrugs-


----------



## FunkyRes (May 24, 2008)

KayRatz said:


> Actually... and don't get angry with me...
> 
> All the time on Animal Cops shows, there are dogs with tumors, or cats with bad injuries, that were never taken to the vet, and are confiscated, or if the owner says they want to take them but can't, then they are allowed to use the ASPCA's vet for cheaper... -shrugs-


which differs from a charge of animal cruelty or animal neglect - and what you see on TV is very often only a small part of what really transpired.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I know, I was just saying.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

Jesus, guys, we're talking about a kid here with no income, who is completely dependent on her parents for everything. Saying "take it to the vet or give it to someone who will" is a lot easier than the reality. Or do you just happen to live somewhere where your neighbors would be willing to take in a sick/injured rat on short notice and be willing to drop cash on vet care? If so, please inform the rest of us who work in rat rescue, because we'd love to meet them!


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

you reeally need thye vet. He could have stiches. You just need to get help from a proffessional.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

Iloveratz500 said:


> you reeally need thye vet. He could have stiches. You just need to get help from a proffessional.


From what it sounds like, the wound isn't new by any means. I doubt stitches would take at this point.


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

ugh...no on the animal cops shows there are usually animals that have been neglected. I have like never seen an owner going "hey..I want my pet back! I want him back!" The animals are runaways, strays or there becasue there owner put them there. Also, on the shows if they are strays guys just come up and beat on them and think its funny. Which its not. THe owner never really wants to keep the animal. with rugia would not be on those shows becasue she is taking pretty good care of her animal right now. She is relying on her parents to do everything for they sadi no. she got her stepmom to come and everything. But, right know her rat is comfortable in its clean cage, and cuddled up in his shirt.

WHY ARE ALL OF YOU FIGHTING??


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

If the infection is gone, too much time has gone by to be able to stitch it together. For successful suturing you need a fresh wound. A rat cannot grow a new part of its face by itself. Let us know what happens to him.
As long as you are a kid, the parents are responsible for the care of the animals so you are not to blame. Good that your step mom "steps" up.


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

ok..I got it about the stiches thing. Probably kind of stupid I said that.....


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

take it to the vet!


----------



## rugia (May 24, 2008)

"she is taking pretty good care of her animal " -lol...im a boy  ...got the name off of the show bleach..now its my nickname..

and yea i got my mom ato look at it and she tells me that i mak it sound like hes a "zombie rat"

theres is about 2mm that has fallen of of his cheak when he was bittin.
the wound is healing fast iv ben watching and caring for him with the help of my vet freind beth and my step mom who worked as a nurse(maybe makes her a little bit trustworthy on this matter).

the rats sitting in my lap right now licking my fingers and eating solid food and doing everything else that he used to do..so hes not oging to die. i am getting him help form a vet professional cuz i want him NEVER to have anycompications during his healing(same things with the paw and not getting it taken care of situation)

i just want to again thank you guys for responding to me about this cuz i had no one really to talk to and i hope that in about a week later i can actually post as a normal new member would about rat facts and such.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Can you show us a picture of him? Maybe we think it's much worse than it actually is.
I am glad he is feeling OK.


----------



## rugia (May 24, 2008)

yeah if i can get him to hold still..


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

:lol: 

Sweetheart, first of all, many of the posters here are adults with children of their own. So no, you haven't been on this Earth far long than _any_ of us.

Secondly, I'd say at least 40% of the people on this board are animal care professionals, either vets, vet techs, vet students, animal rescue workers, etc. We've done internships, and beyond that, so I think it's time for you to get off your high horse in this particular instance. Some of us do indeed know what we're talking about. Don't base everything around what RoRo says; she too is a little reactionary, and has been on the forums long enough to have learned just enough that she tends to jump the gun when it comes to giving out advice. 

If your son was being truthful about being able to see his rat's teeth through an open facial wound, there is no getting around the fact that it should have received medical treatment. No matter what you think you may know about rat care, that is an unavoidable truth.

(ETA: Mommy dearest deleted her post.)


----------



## rugia (May 24, 2008)

....oh no im sorry about that i just wanted to show her(mom) that the whole reason i freaked out this morning is cuz people who knew what the where talkiing about told me about what to do....i did not know she was going to post that so i got rid of it...(son talking)


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

Just wanted to say, silly arguments that this post has evoked aside, i hope your rat is ok and makes a recovery
I'm sure he will if you have a friend who is a vet and believes it is going to be ok. 
Sorry it all went boom between them and i hope you have better luck in the future


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

you should try to post a picture, maybe it doesn't need stitches.


----------



## rugia (May 24, 2008)

IF YOU ARE SENSITIVE TO PICS OF HURT ANIMALS DONT SCROLE DOWN..

posting pics is a little harder here...im used to differant forums.

any way like i had saied before hes getting help form freinds he is TAKEN AWAY FROM MEAN CUPID..(makes me sad they cant lvie together) and i give him neosporin about 3-4times a day around the wound and paroxide(i dont give enough for him to ingest it but i put it on a rag and dab it on)


OH AND THE DOLL COLLECTION IS MY MOMS....lol forgot that i was in the"barbie room"...poor rats surrounded by little people glaring at em all day


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Fine if I jump the guns jules. ::waves to everyone:: CYA my friends on here know where to find me. I don't have time for idiots like Jules who is always condescending among other people. Sorry for offering my two cents


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

Rugia, it's actually not that bad. Maybe a vet would have put some suture glue on there to hold the edges together, but with it being so close to his mouth, maybe not. I was picturing a chunk taken out of his cheek, farther back, exposing the molars, which definitely would have been a problem. This, while painful-looking, isn't as serious in my opinion. He should make a full recovery.

In the meantime, stop using the peroxide. It's okay for initial treatment of a wound (within the first minute or so) to flush out any nasties that might be inside, but continued use can actually impair the healing process.


----------



## rugia (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Ophelia (May 25, 2008)

How sad for your rat. I agree that once we see the wound it's not nearly so bad as it sounded. Even though the picture is absolutely terrible. No offense. Ha. The Barbies are in focus, but the rat is not. 
I actually know how it is to have a pet that everyone thinks of as "disposable". When I was growing up rodents and things were great pets for kids because you didn't have to take them to the vet. They got sick and died, so what? You buy another one. When a gerbil I had when I was about ten lost his tail in an accident with another gerbil no one in my family agreed to take him to the vet. I cried and screamed and begged, but I distinctly recall my father saying, "It's a rat (it was really a gerbil, I know, but everything "rat-like" was a rat to him), for god's sake!" My gerbil lived and I was scarred. Ha. I actually kept his little tail in the freezer for weeks because I thought if I could somehow raise the money the vet would be able to reattach it.
Most parents view pet rats as something that really should be stuck to a glue trap and they're not going to waste their hard earned money vetting it. If it dies, all the better for them.
With an adult I can understand shouting for the vet, but we were all kids once. We should understand that if his parents say no vet there isn't much he can do. Allowance money doesn't go far at the emergency vet. Of course it's great to say that people shouldn't own pets that they can't afford to take to the vet, but we all know that isn't practical.
I'm glad that your rat is doing better. They are very hardy critters.


----------



## rugia (May 24, 2008)

...****. thats sounds bad.
it wouldent be so bad if i wasnt 18 and actually had a bit of sense..sometimes i dont get taken seriusly.

but to yoshi. the rats had a tooth broken off been in the fight that made him look (hopfully temporaraly)like that and also had to have cpr performed on him by my mom(yeah she does cpr but doesnt take him to the vet just to make sure he can get better care)

it really confuses me how people behave and it upsets me that the poor rat had to suffur(maybe they had rat morhpine?)


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

What relief to see his picture. Thank you for posting it. I am sure we all thought that half his face was gone like you said. of course he can live with this injury.
No wonder we were all over you.So....next time people, send pictures to prevent drama.
Good job in taking care of him.
Tip: if the infection is gone you probably don't need neosporin or peroxide anymore. nature will do the rest. Ask your vet-friend


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

rugia said:


> but to yoshi. the rats had a tooth broken off been in the fight that made him look (hopfully temporaraly)like that and also had to have cpr performed on him by my mom(yeah she does cpr but doesnt take him to the vet just to make sure he can get better care)


What are you talking about? Who is yoshi? What rat had to have CPR performed on them, and why?



> it wouldent be so bad if i wasnt 18 and actually had a bit of sense..sometimes i dont get taken seriusly.


I don't think you're telling the truth about being 18. I'm fairly convinced we're dealing with a child here. The grammar and overall maturity level don't add up to 18.


----------



## rugia (May 24, 2008)

lol i was never mature for my age...and having an animal hurt puts us all back a few years.

and yeah i am jordon abraham manear born on1989 sept 23rd and im proud ...as for the grammer(i suck there i seid it)

ANYWHO yoshi is the rat that is in the picture.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

Okay, but _why_ was your mother giving him CPR? I happen to know for a fact how difficult that is, as even my vet hates to attempt it. It also has a very low success rate.


----------



## rugia (May 24, 2008)

cuz it broke her heart to see the rat hurt. its really a baffling situation but the main thing is we are low on money. every time mom tries to save up some cash somthing comes up last month it was my brother "blood disorder" and now well it was the rat. she only takes any one to the hospital if she sees em in dieng need and well im the proactive kinda person. i see yoshi with just a little nip on him i want him to go asap cuz i dont know iv seen some bad cases just all over the net and on the tv about infection and necrosis and just some in general NASTY STUFF.

so yeah she saw the rat not moving and had to do somthing(i dont think teh breathing really made much of a differance cuz the rats mouth is small but maybe the smalll amount of pressure that was applied to his chest junp started the rat somehow gotta thank god for that one)

as for the grammer again guys i suck i have come a long way cuz last time i joined a forum i could barley type i am infamous for bad spelling and a spell check is a muct for me.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

_How_ did it get hurt? Had it's heart truly stopped beating? Was it breathing? Did she even check? Seriously, that is not something you mess around with. You can kill an animal if you give them improper CPR.

The fact that you said "its mouth is very small" proves that she did it incorrectly because you don't breathe into a rat's mouth when you give them respirations. Tell your mother never to do something like that again.


----------



## rugia (May 24, 2008)

um my brother sat on it. it was not breathing its heart did stop and im sure she did it right cuz i came out of teh experiance alive. 

she probubly took a class on it i dont see her just trying to perform somthing on the rat that she has no experiance doing. shes not stupid.

im just saying the rat has gone thru **** and im glad he is so resiliant . most of the problems accured when the rats went thru "rat puberty" and fought like crazy just to stop after about a 2 day go at it.

im a little more experianced with the rats now i dont think they are the kind that like being together in a confined area so im gunna put them side by side inside their own cages.


----------



## rugia (May 24, 2008)

i asked her and she breathed into the snout..if that makes a differance. she knows more than me about that subject.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

wow, another soap opera in the make on the forum..........


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

begoodtoanimals said:


> wow, another soap opera in the make on the forum..........


Nope, I'm not wasting my time on this one anymore. These people shouldn't own rats if they don't take a rat to the vet after it's been sat on and went into respiratory and cardiac arrest.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

rugia said:


> i asked her and she breathed into the snout..












chances are that if someone would attempt this they would rupture the lungs rather than resuscitate


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

A1APassion said:


> rugia said:
> 
> 
> > i asked her and she breathed into the snout..
> ...


No, that is the way you do it. It's just really delicate, and you have to know what you're doing, and even when you do you can still have problems. Which is why my vet absolutely hates trying to resuscitate rats. She told me once: "I've done CPR on a rat before, and I learned two things. One, it doesn't work. And two, rats taste bland."


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

so they don't taste like chicken eh?

all I know is that I was given instructions on resuscitating larger mammals & I was told just how easy it is to rupture their lungs... I pretty much figure that an animal that is like a hundred times smaller... you would most likely do more harm than good


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh for crying out loud. Are you guys gonna make me get a pitcher of water?! :roll: 

Jules, not to start anything, especially after I gave you a hard time just a couple days ago, but my hubby's 35 and types the same way. Makes me crazy, but there it is. Bad grammar and lousy typing don't necessarily equal child/immature/not-the-brightest-bulb-in-the-pack. 

How did we get from the rat being in a fight to rat CPR for goodnessakes?

Rugia, in general, this is a great forum. Stick around, give it a chance, and you'll be suprised how much great information there is here. I've been in other pet forums where people aren't nearly as welcoming.

In the future, if at all possible, consider starting an emergency vet fund. Even rats need medical treatment sometimes. It sounds as though you have some good support with your stepmom, and I'd bet in time your mom will come around, too. 

I'm glad to hear your little guy is healing up. I hope you'll be able to have him looked at, if you haven't already, to be sure everything's healing up as well as it can.

Good luck!
Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

Marysmuse said:


> Jules, not to start anything, especially after I gave you a hard time just a couple days ago


 :?: 



> but my hubby's 35 and types the same way. Makes me crazy, but there it is. Bad grammar and lousy typing don't necessarily equal child/immature/not-the-brightest-bulb-in-the-pack.


I'm a former liberal arts/English major turned animal science, pre-vet major. I'm totally a grammar snob. And yeah, if someone can't spell simple words like "probably" and "grammar" (ironically enough), sorry, but that makes that person appear immature, lazy and a bit dim.


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

*grin*

I know... I'm a writer, so it drives me straight up a wall, too. At least, it did until I started correcting Ken's business letters. Actually he's improved quite a lot in 12 years. Good thing he didn't court me by writing poems etc... lol 

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## rugia (May 24, 2008)

well yeah maybe i type a little to fast or maybe i just dont take the time to proof read stuff.

i could care less about what people think about me at this point now cuz i went thru this last time i started on another forum and it was just a mess.

im the type of person that can find a way to mess up spelling the word "it" thats just me doesnt mean im stupid or illiterate or any of the sorts im just alwase in a rush when i type and im careless sometimes words just look wrong to me i seem to want to put an e at the end of everything so  but to get back on the semi subject. my rats fine im not pissed my moms not pissed hopefully no one here is offended and thats all that matters. when i get to the point that i know you guys and you see me for some one who isnt just another "noob" if you guys use that term here i think folks will over look my small shortcommings in spelling (also if you got a spellcheck feature id use it ALOT other wise i gotta google my words up if i use anything big..sucks)

im not gunna post anymore on this topic its dead you guys will see me on the more light hearted sections somtime. :wink:


----------

